# young fish that i can't identify



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

If I e-mail you a picture of these fish could someone help me to identify?They are 2 1/2-3'' long :fish:


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for putting the pics on here.Can anybody identify these 2 fish?


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

The back one is a kenyi (Metriaclima lombardoi).


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah back 1 is a kenyi aka lombardoi, front one looks like a hybrid... lots more bars


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree one is a kennyi.....the other--never saw before--hybrid..??


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

css virginia said:


> I agree one is a kennyi.....the other--never saw before--hybrid..??


Why are so many people so quick to suggest that a fish is a hybrid if they cannot immediately identify it from a single photo of questionable quality?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

kingdave said:


> css virginia said:
> 
> 
> > I agree one is a kennyi.....the other--never saw before--hybrid..??
> ...


Because finding a pure fish, even if you think you've identified it, is extremely rare unless the fish in question were bought from an extremely reputable breeder.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

dielikemoviestars said:


> kingdave said:
> 
> 
> > css virginia said:
> ...


I don't disagree with you about the difficulty in finding "pure" fish out there. What I am pointing out is that often the quality of the photo is what prevents positive identification in many cases.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Kind of looks like a juvy Bumble Bee (Metriaclima crabro). Definetely not positive on that one though.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes the fish was purchaced at a dealer .Th fish doctor


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like a liger to me.


----------

